# Surgery on Friday (6/22)



## redmoon (May 14, 2012)

Well, it's that time. I had my pre-surgery appointment yesterday and my surgeon is awesome. She does 100 of these surgeries a year and takes it very seriously. She's coming in on her day off to do my surgery! I feel like I'm in really good hands.

Any last minute advice? I'm sure people have asked a million times. I'm hearing to bring something to suck on since the plastic from the intubation leaves a plastic taste in your throat.

Any other creative ideas? Things you'd wish you knew?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Just be comfortable knowing that you will not know everything there is to know before the surgery. There will be some unknowns, so just be flexible. 

Give yourself plenty of "freedom" to get adequate rest afterwards!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

ice on the incision, have your replacement on hand, 1/7mcg per kilogram of weight is manufacturer recommended dose.

Stay ahead of the pain and take the pain meds while in the hospital every time they offer it - you likely can take Motrin only by the 3rd day.

Take it easy and give yourself some time to heal.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

June 22 is my daughter's birthday! I consider it the luckiest day of my life - hopefully it'll also be good for you. I'll certainly be thinking about you and hope everything goes well.

The only thing I can really think of that I wish I'd known (and should have) was to take some socks! I wore sandals to the hospital with every expectation that I'd wear the same clothes home the following morning but I had to stay 4-5 days and my feet got freezing cold.

I asked my husband to bring me a pair of socks out of my socks drawer. This large drawer is literally stuffed with clean socks, most are in excellent condition. Guess what he brought to the hospital? A pair (probably circa 1980) that were beyond worn out...I save them to use as dusting gloves. The tops were so stretched they looked like an elephant had been wearing them and there were multiple holes worn in them!! Take some socks!!

I liked my surgeon the minute I met him and that goes a long way toward how comfortable you'll feel. I had asked a friend about another surgeon and she said he'd operated on her husband and he nearly died. I thought my prayers had been answered when my endocrinologist recommended the surgeon who took such good care of me.

Good luck!! Hopefully everything will go without incident and you'll be back home quickly. The only thing I used for pain was Cloroseptic Throat Spray. The hospital gave it to me and it seemed to be all I ever needed. I can't say I was 100% comfortable but I was never in any serious pain.


----------



## DeAnne1974 (Jun 14, 2012)

The 22nd is my daughters birthday as well, must be a lucky day!

I don't have any advice as I am awaiting my surgery on the 27th, but I just wanted to say best wishes for a super successful surgery!


----------

